# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Colourbond garage supplier in Melbourne

## Kellabrations

Hi all, 
I've been dealing with a garage supplier in Melbourne - I won't name and shame - and have been totally underwhelmed by the level of service offered. Their prices were very good, but lousy service is making me want to take my money elsewhere. 
I'm looking for a fairly standard issue 4m x 5.5m colourbond garage and I'm wanting the slab, permit application and installation included. 
Can anybody recommend a supplier with great service level and competitive prices? I'm in inner west Melbourne. 
thanks in advance.

----------

